# Lenovo Legion 5 Undervolting



## zurkovsky (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi, I would like to set undervolting to extend the life of the thermal paste and lower the temperatures so the fans don't turn on too often. I am looking for the optimal settings for myself. I am uploading my current settings as an attachment. With these parameters, when I select TS Bench and try to do a test, after a few seconds the POWER message lights up and I already know that in a moment a blue screen will appear.

What should I change?
Should I undervolting only for CPU Core or also for CPU Cache?
What would be the best setting in the Turbo Power Limits tab? I only play moderately demanding games like League of Legends or Counter Strike.

Legion 5, RTX 3060 130w, i7 11800h, 32gb ram, 512ssd.

EDIT: Ok, I changed the PL1 to 60, and PL2 to 90 and now I have managed to perform the test successfully.
However, these temperatures are very high. How can I lower them when the laptop is under stress (last screenshot)


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 25, 2022)

According to Intel, the 11800H has a 45W TDP rating.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




If you or Lenovo decide to run an 11800H at 60W or 90W and if your cooling is not designed to handle that then yes, your CPU will run hot. Most laptops do not have enough room inside to include a heatsink capable of dissipating 90W of heat energy.



zurkovsky said:


> How can I lower them when the laptop is under stress


You need to improve cooling or you need to lower the power limits. Many users like to replace the thermal paste. Sometimes that helps but not always.



zurkovsky said:


> Should I undervolting only for CPU Core or also for CPU Cache?


You usually need to undervolt both the core and the cache. Do some testing to find out what works best. I do not own an 11800H. 



zurkovsky said:


> a blue screen will appear


If you see a blue screen at -60 mV then do not undervolt so much. Try -50 mV or -40 mV for the core and the cache. You should never see a blue screen during any stress test.

Intel makes powerful mobile CPUs but most laptop manufacturers are not providing adequate cooling to fully utilize this power.


----------



## zurkovsky (Jun 25, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> According to Intel, the 11800H has a 45W TDP rating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for replying so quickly.
I returned the TPL settings to default and did undervolting at -60.5mV and now I had no blue screen and will probably leave it that way. 

Last question.
Do you have a manual what does which option in Turbo Power Limits tab do? I'm wondering what to change there to improve temperatures, and I don't know if MMIO, SYNC MMIO, Clamp should be checked or not.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 25, 2022)

zurkovsky said:


> Do you have a manual


No.

ThrottleStop supports thousands of different processors that Intel has produced during the last 15 years. I have only owned and tested ThrottleStop on a handful of different computers. My laptop has a 4th Gen 4700MQ mobile processor. For a week or so I had limited access to a laptop with an 8550U. I have not had access to any new laptops since then.

Most people learn ThrottleStop by searching the forums and by watching YouTube videos. That is what I do.



zurkovsky said:


> MMIO, SYNC MMIO, Clamp


The first screenshot you posted looks good. I would check the MMIO Lock box, I would clear the Disable Control and clear the Sync MMIO boxes. Check both Long and Short PL1 and PL2 boxes and check the Clamp options for both. Below that I would check the Speed Shift box and I would set the Speed Shift Min and Max to the recommended values.

I set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. Leaving this set to 196 is OK too or you can set it to the max, 4095.

Everything else in the TPL window can be left at default settings and ignored. Recent processors do not seem to use many of these features.

CPU temperatures up over 90°C are within the Intel specification. Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C because they know their CPUs can run reliably at high temperatures. The thermal throttling temperature for your laptop is set to 97°C which is a little lower than the 100°C Intel spec. That gives your computer a little extra headroom so the CPU will always be operating on the safe side of 100°C.

Your cooling looks decent compared to many laptops. You can probably set the long term PL1 power limit to 60W without any significant thermal throttling. Instead of 90W for PL2, maybe something more conservative like 70W would be better. Instead of 28 seconds at the higher power limit, maybe only 8 seconds would be more realistic. The power limits and the turbo time limit should be set based on what your cooling can handle. If your cooling cannot handle 60W indefinitely then lower the long term PL1 power limit to what your cooling can handle. Same for PL2.

If you have any specific questions just ask. Most new ThrottleStop users tend to over think things when you really do not have to. Checking a handful of boxes can fix a lot of problems and put you in control of how your computer runs.


----------



## zurkovsky (Jun 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> No.
> 
> ThrottleStop supports thousands of different processors that Intel has produced during the last 15 years. I have only owned and tested ThrottleStop on a handful of different computers. My laptop has a 4th Gen 4700MQ mobile processor. For a week or so I had limited access to a laptop with an 8550U. I have not had access to any new laptops since then.
> 
> ...


I appreciate such a comprehensive response, which explains a lot. I hope Legion 5 users with i7 will find answers. I wish you all the best !


----------

